# Can a burnt out drill be repaired



## Max Power (18 Sep 2014)

I have managed to burn out a L ion Makita drill. Can they be repaired economically or is it time for a new one ?


----------



## carlb40 (18 Sep 2014)

If its brushes or a motor they can be replaced. Check with your nearest repair place and get a quote. But it might be quicker and cheaper just to buy a new drill body.


----------



## wizard (18 Sep 2014)

if its not the brushes bin it


----------



## mahomo59 (18 Sep 2014)

Just had my Makita 18v combi drill motor replaced £50. Only did it because it's the 3 speed all metal gear and chuck etc.


----------



## disco_monkey79 (19 Sep 2014)

I don't know about Makitas, but I looked in to repairing a Black and Decker corded drill. 

As previously stated, the only bits worth replacing were the brushes. Any other motor component cost more than a brand new replacement drill of the same type. Crazy.


----------



## Racers (19 Sep 2014)

I have bought Makita parts quite cheaply from http://www.powertoolsplus.co.uk/index.php

A lot of new cordless tool are brush less so no point in checking the brushes!

Pete


----------



## heimlaga (19 Sep 2014)

When the rotor on my big corded drill had burned out at work last year I did somr research. It would have been possible to rewind the rotor but it is a very costly affair and there are only a few companies in Europe that would do it. A readymade new rotor wasn't an option as the maker had gone out of business 50 years ago. In the end I discovered that the collector was worn out as well so that tipped the balance in favour of a new drill. 

Now you have a drill that was made by a mayor manufacturer with a service network and avaiable spare parts. I would ask the nearest Makita repair shop what they rekon a repair would cost. Then I would decide. If the drill isn't Makita's cheapest model and otherwise in good condition it is likely worth a repair. Otherwise not.


----------

